# I need a 2.5 gal tank hood, any suggestions?



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I apologize, first, if this should be in classifieds, but I am not looking to buy or sell, just for advice on where and how to do so.

I have a 2.5 gallon tank that I purchased at a garage sale and my little Emmy is getting big in his 2gal, so I'd like to upgrade him! Problem is, I do not have a hood for my 2.5, and I am having trouble finding one.

It is necessary for the hood to have a light, and my budget is pretty low...college student here haha...I can spend $20 at most.

Does anybody know where I could get a hood with a light for such a tank? It's a regular old rectangular aquarium.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

From what I've tried to find, they don't make them for 2.5 gallons anymore. At least that's what the stores tell me. However on my 2.5, I use a terrarium top with wire mesh. So with some wire cutters, you can cut out whatever holes you need to run other wires and plugs through. They have 'em on the Walmart website. However with that, you do need to get a light on it's own.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

okay, thanks for the input!


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at ebay for a hood or I would recommend buying a Marina Betta Pals Kit.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I will, thanks. As far as the kit, I am VERY low on money and I was hoping to simply finish what I already have =)...thank you for the suggestion though!


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

You can always order the glass top that is made for 2.5 gallon aquariums, and order or purchase a small light to attach to the tank.  Just make sure you don't 'seal' the tank with the top, so you're betta will have fresh air circulation. 

This is what I've done with all 3 of my 2.5 gal aquariums.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheapest thing... Plastic Mesh Canvas, I use it on my 2.5 gallon... no light, but I set up a lamp next to it 

Its the same thing everyone uses as tank dividers:
the white thing seen here:

http://wafishbox.forumotion.com/t1467-tank-dividers-cheap

I just cut them to fit the tank and they work perfect


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh...wow...why didnt I think of those? good ideas guys, thank you!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Just get a piece of glass cut for it. It's cheap. Just go to an actuall glass shop so they can smooth the sharp edges off.
That's all I have on this tank.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qP0aU57OsE&list=UU0Xyo7-gVVDsBNvKHdmoV5g&feature=player_detailpage


----------

